# Where to put co2 input



## evo585 (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm building a co2 reactor and i'm trying to figure out where to put the co2 input. Should i put it before the pump so the bubbles are all choped up when the enter the reactor? Or, should I put the input after the pump so the bubbles are larger and becase they want to float possibly causing them to remain in the chamber longer?


----------



## huaidan (Mar 6, 2010)

Are you doing the Hagen mini mod? If so, you're supposed to remove the flow control slider and insert it there. If placed upright, then the bubbles will float up into the impeller and be atomized.


----------



## evo585 (Mar 12, 2010)

No, I'm making a large chamber type reactor.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

before. larger surface to water contact in smaller bubles=better absorbtion


----------



## evo585 (Mar 12, 2010)

What if the overall contact time is longer with a larger bubble? Smaller ones tend to travel with the water flow more. Larger ones tend to resist the water flow and rise more. I have a feeling if I put it before, I'm going to get a lot of bubbles returning into the tank.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

I think I would input co2 before the pump. If the smaller bubbles (mist) enter the aquarium, they are still diffusing and may come into contact with the plant leaves. Larger bubbles might build up at the top of the reactor and belch out when they combine into a huge bubble.


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

bosmahe1 said:


> I think I would input co2 before the pump. If the smaller bubbles (mist) enter the aquarium, they are still diffusing and may come into contact with the plant leaves. Larger bubbles might build up at the top of the reactor and belch out when they combine into a huge bubble.


I agree with bosmahe1. I have tried both ways and before the pump works the best.


----------



## evo585 (Mar 12, 2010)

Does it make a noise every time a bubble goes into the pump? What pump do you use ?


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

evo585 said:


> Do it make a noise every time a bubble goes into the pump? What pump do you use ?


Yes, it does make noise every time a bubble goes into the pump.
I use DIY canister filter with Mag Drive 7 Pump. I can hear noise only when the aquarium stand door is open.


----------



## evo585 (Mar 12, 2010)

Well here it is. 1/2in pvc in, lowes large capacity filtration housing, 1 in return. I have the pump on order (mag 5). It should be here tomorrow .


----------



## evo585 (Mar 12, 2010)

Total cost was about $130. I may put bio balls in it. That will add another $10


----------



## miles (Apr 26, 2006)

evo585 said:


> Total cost was about $130. I may put bio balls in it. That will add another $10


i hope that price includes the pump.

if you don't mind mist in the tank (which i suspect you'll be getting with your setup), why not just use a powerhead with co2 input in the intake? yeah, you;ll have stuff in your tank, but it could be hidden behind plants/hardscape. it will be certainly less than $130 (maxi-jet 1200 is about $20 online). you can cut each blade of the impeller into 2 or 3 smaller ones to get a needlewheel effect (check out tom barr's site).


----------



## evo585 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah 130 includes the pump. I chose to put the co2 after the pump and it is working really well. I don't have very many bubbles at all. The reactor is very efficient, much more than a power head with the co2 put into it. not to mention that would be pretty noisy.


----------

